# E juice and the Heat



## HvNDhF (5/12/18)

Hi all.

Has anyone experienced their ejuice thinning out due to the heat? 

I get more spit back when it is very warm outside as we are experiencing the last couple of days. 

Anyone else getting the same effect or is it just me?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sash (5/12/18)

Yep that is one of the few reasons it is recommended to "Keep in a cool, dry place". Remember anything (that I know of) that heat touches, expands.
The same goes for your vape liquids. Keeping vape liquids in the car for example...you could have your aircon on but if it is still in the sun it could "age" in a sense making the liquid harsh, possibly darker and well thinner. Also, your tank can easily crack in summer from just sitting and minding its own business.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (5/12/18)

I understand that but even if I am vaping and keeping my juice in a cool dry dark plafe it still happens. Understand that if it sit in your car the whole day it will happen. But thats not the case tho

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sash (6/12/18)

Keeping it in the car is just an example but yes I have experienced it and it can be irritating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (6/12/18)

Absolutely. Didnt think the heat can effect it that dramasticly

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/12/18)

HvNDhF said:


> dramasticly



That's my new favorite word!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------

